
Unmanned Ship Trimaran Sailed from San Diego to Hawaii and Back Uncrewed - barry-cotter
https://www.navalnews.com/news/2019/02/sea-hunter-usv-reaches-new-autonomy-milestone/
======
barry-cotter
> The Office of Naval Research (ONR)’s Medium Displacement Unmanned Surface
> Vessel (MDUSV), Sea Hunter, became the first ship to successfully
> autonomously navigate from San Diego to Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, and back
> without a single crew member onboard, except very short duration boardings
> by personnel from an escort vessel to check electrical and propulsion
> systems.

If this can be scaled up to larger ships and used with acceptable levels of
risk this is a big deal for international trade.

